# Zerode Bikes



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

*Zerode Bikes 2010 Prototype*

I sorta found this floating around- but still don't have any real pics. Does any have any real pics they could share? It should have a gearbox flavor to it...

http://www.vorb.org.nz/zerode-bike-development-update-t92743.html


----------



## batorok (May 7, 2007)

They're being pretty secretive, hopefully we'll get an update for this month soon, I'm in NZ and pretty keen on getting a gearbox bike given the mud here.


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

Zerode Update: On track....

Well, Just got back from abroad where we managed to build the first of the sample frames using the production tooling. As expected we have teething issues to work through but the finished sample is a very big step towards production. From here we will tweak a few of the press tools and jigs, invest a little more in machinery and fine tune the production processes. Once these mods have been made a final sample will be built, painted and stickered up before we get stuck into production.....

We built up the first of the samples at the factory, Dodzy was all smiles as she tipped the scales at 39 pounds without going to town on the build. This should be a little easier get down the hill than the 45 odd pound steelie that Dodzy rode all season.

Attached is another sneak preview of what the production bike will look like......

Rob and Dodzy.


----------



## Vegas Baby! (Apr 19, 2008)

pic you have is Dodzy on the steel proto which is quite different then the final release. Not to mention the proto is 16 lbs and prodo frame will be 11.
They will release pics once graphics are finalized and will have a website. Soon.
It will be the future in designs by which all other DH bikes will be judged against. 
Derailleurs will become a tool for fools. This should end all the ******** propaganda from the majority of bike manufacturers claiming no pedal f/b, brake jack, etc. etc.
Welcome to the truth. Get Zerode.


----------



## batorok (May 7, 2007)

Link to production sample pics


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

batorok said:


> Link to production sample pics


Look at the tube sticking up through that! Jeebus!

Gotta admit, the bike does look pretty sweet. The rear end looks kinda flimsy though....


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

Ya, I posted the email message too under post #3.


----------



## deeboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Can't wait for the 160mm AM version


----------



## Vegas Baby! (Apr 19, 2008)

cyrix said:


> Look at the tube sticking up through that! Jeebus!
> 
> Gotta admit, the bike does look pretty sweet. The rear end looks kinda flimsy though....


The chain stays bear only pulling forces in this design. Pulling forces are minimal compared with pushing forces which the stays are subject to in 'derailleur dependent' linkage systems. In this case, it has been inverted. Also, think of the unsprung weight in the rear without a derailleur, cluster, freehub. Less weight in the wheel means its less taxing on the mechanics of the system. The bike will be a tough machine that will perform resiliently on any dh track you can throw at it. It is a DH bike that will be worthy of the World Cup circuit.


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

Holy Moly I have a hard time looking at those photographs without drooling all over my t-shirt!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

batorok said:


> Link to production sample pics


looks like a bike I drew in my notebook a few years back


----------



## NEstinkyrider (Sep 10, 2007)

this bike looks incredible.. lower shock mount might be susceptible to some damage though..

http://nsmb.com/3334-zerode/


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm not sold on this yet. It looks too gimicky, but I have no idea of anything about them. Only what I just read in the two links. I wish them the best in their marketing.

Anyone know whats up with the portion of the downtube that sits below the BB? Would this cause a potential issue on the gnarly stuff? Or is there some benifit I am not seeing?Just wondering.


----------



## batorok (May 7, 2007)

NEstinkyrider said:


> this bike looks incredible.. lower shock mount might be susceptible to some damage though..
> 
> http://nsmb.com/3334-zerode/


looks like my giant reign x, note there is no bashguard, I expect it only sticks out a bit if you mount one, likely a compromise to get a longer shock in there.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy rearward axle path Batman....!!

I think it looks great, should be interesting!


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Zerode-bikes-first-look-2011.html
There's a lot going on with this bike. Really interesting suspension. 
Is the seatstay pivot the main (single) pivot and the downtube pivot a rocker link? 
It looks like an upside down faux bar.
Has anyone ridden a bike with this kind of suspension?

Cool to see a new design that uses off the shelf and proven parts.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Hellav8ted said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Zerode-bikes-first-look-2011.html
> There's a lot going on with this bike. Really interesting suspension.
> Is the seatstay pivot the main (single) pivot and the downtube pivot a rocker link?
> It looks like an upside down faux bar.
> ...


+1. i was thinking the same thing. cant wait to hear more about it.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

More pictures and details on facebook.. search for Zerode Bikes


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

batorok said:


> They're being pretty secretive, hopefully we'll get an update for this month soon, I'm in NZ and pretty keen on getting a gearbox bike given the mud here.


look up rohloff hub'


----------



## batorok (May 7, 2007)

MTB_prodigy said:


> look up rohloff hub'


Rohloff's decent if expensive for a rigid rear end, but this design has my vote for suspend gearbox bikes- the gearbox weight should be low and center, not in the rear hub, and with this design there's no dangly chain tensioner or shift cables to get snapped off. I've had numerous rides ruined by snapped derailleur hangers and derailleurs themselves, can't stand 'em. I'm amazed the gearbox idea isn't further along, I hope this will jump start it.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Zerode-bikes-first-look-2011.html


----------



## SidneyBenson (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it looks great

__________________________
mother of the bride dresses
discount wedding dress
mother of the groom dress


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

The geo coupled with the gear box = a ride that appears truly amazing. Of course there's no telling until you ride one, but it's very interesting to say the least.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

What did he say in the video? "We went to an Asian manufacturer but that didn't work out so we went to the US, so now they are hand made in the US?" So we DO still build stuff here, and they chose the US over an Asian welder? WOW. :thumbsup: 

I wonder who's welding the frames for them?


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Cool to see more gearbox bikes - they are the future for. What does this bring to the party that the Nicolai E2 doesnt

http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=17&clang=0

would have to be lighter and cheap I guess?


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

Karve said:


> What does this bring to the party that the Nicolai E2 doesnt


Apart from the weight difference and price (either lighter or heavier and cheaper or more expensive) it has a more rearward axle path, due to the higher placed pivot.

The metal/shock body that sticks out below the chainring, preventing a chainring bashguard or taco to protect it, gives me the chills and does make me wonder if "every possibility" was taken in consideration before they got to that final design - just speculating.

With that said, should be interesting to try out and looks quite good for such a small company.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

What other bikes have a similar pivot design? I can sort of visualize the suspension action, but it's like nothing else I've ever seen. 
I'd love to see an animation/ slow mo of a full suspension cycle.


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

Hellav8ted said:


> What other bikes have a similar pivot design? I can sort of visualize the suspension action, but it's like nothing else I've ever seen.
> I'd love to see an animation/ slow mo of a full suspension cycle.


Although having different features, I'd say the Corsair Maelstrom is probably the closest in suspension action, without having a gearbox or such a high pivot (yet also having a rearward wheel path) and the shock being compressed from below, instead of from above making it, just in that, a slightly different design approach probably accomplishing "similar" results.
The Lahar DHV also comes to mind due to the high placed pivot and gearbox.

But I'd say there's not much out there quite like it, they can be "close" for having a gearbox or a high placed pivot, but the combination of both isn't common.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hellav8ted said:


> What other bikes have a similar pivot design? I can sort of visualize the suspension action, but it's like nothing else I've ever seen.
> I'd love to see an animation/ slow mo of a full suspension cycle.


Yeah, I thought it was funny that in the video they guy didn't show the bike cycle through it's suppension. You know, put a little weight on it or somthing to show it work.


----------



## No Skid Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

I've riden a Zerode, and god damn it rides so nice. Corners like a demon, and eats anything you can throw at it.
My mate has one, he rides most days a week, and is smashing his old lap times on the Zerode.
Shifting anytime is so nice, and the hifting is so smooth, no grinding through gears. Feels electric.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

batorok said:


> Rohloff's decent if expensive for a rigid rear end, but this design has my vote for suspend gearbox bikes- the gearbox weight should be low and center, not in the rear hub, and with this design there's no dangly chain tensioner or shift cables to get snapped off. I've had numerous rides ruined by snapped derailleur hangers and derailleurs themselves, can't stand 'em. I'm amazed the gearbox idea isn't further along, I hope this will jump start it.


Agreed. I hate that we still use derailleurs.


----------



## Fakawi (Apr 12, 2005)

check out my mate's Zerode G-1 here









more pics HERE <<


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

Fakawi said:


> check out my mate's Zerode G-1 here


Looking mint!
The mud gives it that extra touch.

I hadn't noticed the chain tensioner in the back, does it clog up in the mud with the high flanges? And the place where the chain goes out the guide that takes the chain through the high pivot, looks like it's a bit close with the frame...?

Cheers for the close-ups and details :thumbsup:


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

There were 3 of these at the NW cup race this weekend in PA. A pro gal who had one was shredding it. I'm sorta kicking myself for not getting a closer look.....at the bike! 

EB


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Video of some nice flow on the Zerode G-1:






Definitely an interesting design. High pivot points have been too few and far between in the world of gravity bikes IMO, they make for such an active, planted bike! Really good to see the Kiwi's giving it a red hot go! 18kg built up isn't bad either... but it looks made to be carbon IMO!! :thumbsup:

Vid link if embedment doesn't work:
http://video.mpora.com/watch/3OowvrrOn/

*


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Built up at 41LBS a size MD/LG. Tracks very well and eats the rough stuff with ease!


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Would be extra steezey with a 40


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

I respectfully disagree lunchbox. I have a Dorado as well and think it noticeably out performs any 40 I have ridden.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

I sat on one... It felt nice


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

My Baby'Z









from Zerode:
"The limitations of a standard derailleur drive chain impose many restrictions on the pivot placement of 'normal' MTB. Most frame designs try to achieve near vertical wheel paths to keep bob to a minimum.

Unfortunately the force applied to the wheel by a bump is never in a vertical direction! The force is always at an angle backwards. If the wheel path is vertical, a large part of the bump force just tries to stretch the swing arm and slow the bike down. This means the suspension is less effective, the bump slows the bike down more and impacts the tire harder hence the need for higher tyre pressures and heavier stronger wheels.

Zerode has located it's swing arm pivot to maximise pedalling performance. This pivot position also means the axle path is rearward so most of the bump force is used to get the wheel out of the way and very little is slowing you down. The wheel path also gives the wheel more time to get out of the way of the bump, reducing the impact on the wheel, slowing you down less and allowing you to use lighter wheels.

Further improving the bump absorption ability of the Zerode is its centralised mass. We have taken the weight of the cluster and derailleur from the wheel and replaced them with a gearbox mounted in the front triangle. In engineer speak we have increased the sprung to unsprung ratio. The unsprung weight is the rear wheel, brake calliper and suspension, the sprung weight is the rider, frame, handle bars etc. The more weight you can move from unsprung to sprung the better the bump response of your suspension and the less your sprung mass (the rider) is affected as you hit bumps. So your bike rides smoother and you go faster.

The improvements in bump absorption made by Zerode are very real. Wheel path, wheel response time, centralised mass all equate to impressive rear suspension performance. The first time you slam into a big square edge bump on your Zerode you will agree&#8230;&#8230;.."


----------

